

Microsoft Builds up Health IT Portfolio, Waits for Market to Materialize - ltimmerman
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/02/26/microsoft-fleshes-out-health-it-portfolio-waits-and-waits-for-market-to-materialize/

======
altano
Here's a cool video made by some nerds in this group:
[https://tjackson.blob.core.windows.net/videos/GymOfTheFuture...](https://tjackson.blob.core.windows.net/videos/GymOfTheFuture_Walkthrough_720p_1600kbps.wmv)

Linked from this blog:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/familyhealthguy/archive/2010/02/22/mag...](http://blogs.msdn.com/familyhealthguy/archive/2010/02/22/magic.aspx)

